# The big bounce



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, my gosh!! Be careful. You're right... as we get older, we don't bounce as well, and we also don't recover as well. OUCH!


----------



## Kat IA (Sep 7, 2007)

*ouchie*

I know! I used to ride all of the time. But in the last 38 years, I have only been on 2 other horses, and that was only for a short ride. So, I am starting all over. I see you are new here also. I am Kat from Iowa. We live on a farm in Iowa. Complete with cattle, goats, chickens, geese, dogs, cats, and now 2 gorgeous horses.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Kat. I'm Carol. We have our own little "farm" here. ha

We have horses, dogs, cats and a pot-bellied pig. We will be moving to TX next year and have some acreage, where we can add more to our menagerie if we like. Could be trouble. :wink:


----------

